# House with 6-10kms from AUT



## fareedqazi (Sep 19, 2017)

Kia Ora, we a family of four 2+2 with wife doing PhD from AUT. It will be of great help if anybody could suggest a two bedroom house within 6-10kms from AUT, AUCKLAND. We need it from 1st week of August.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Join local Facebook area Buy/Sell groups or view the local Facebook MarketPlace ads and/or have a look on www.trademe.co.nz


----------

